

Beat Detection Algorithms [pdf] - angersock
http://www.flipcode.com/misc/BeatDetectionAlgorithms.pdf

======
angersock
Just finished up a hackathon doing a JS port of a dumb little flash images-to-
beat-of-music app.

While I had fun with the WebAudio API (sorta...), the part about beat
detection straight up kicked my ass.

For the curious, some other things I've seen on the topic:

[http://tech.beatport.com/2014/web-audio/beat-detection-
using...](http://tech.beatport.com/2014/web-audio/beat-detection-using-web-
audio/) isn't bad, but leaves out some implementation details that will cost
you a little time.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/657073/how-to-detect-
bpm-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/657073/how-to-detect-bpm-of-the-
song-by-programming) had a few interesting links.

[https://www.clear.rice.edu/elec301/Projects01/beat_sync/beat...](https://www.clear.rice.edu/elec301/Projects01/beat_sync/beatalgo.html)
has some Matlab implementations.

[http://www.ee.columbia.edu/~dpwe/papers/Laro03-beattrack.pdf](http://www.ee.columbia.edu/~dpwe/papers/Laro03-beattrack.pdf)
was a decent paper, but I was too fried to make progress with it.

